# Natalia Poklonskaya, the Putins new sexy prosecutor assigned by Russian for Crimea



## Gaber

March 13 deputies of the Supreme Council of Crimea approved the 33-year-old Sexy Natalia Poklonskaya as prosecutor of Crimea

Prior to his appointment Poklonskaya served as chief prosecutor of a department of the Main Department of the Attorney General in Simferopol.

Immediately after the appointment of Ms. Poklonskaya gave a press conference broadcast STRC “Crimea”, where, in particular, called the Kiev authorities “devils from the ashes.”

Geprokuratura Ukraine has accused his former employee of complicity in actions aimed at the seizure of state power, and started her criminal case.

Also add that the prosecutor of the Crimea – a passionate social networks. Photo from its pages in social networks have spread all over the Internet and became a hit.

Simferopol. Natalia Poklonskaya has officially taken office as the new Prosecutor General of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea, the Crimean news edition of Comments.ua reported.

Ms Poklonskaya was introduced by Sergey Aksyonov, Chairman of the Council of Ministers of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea, at a ceremony attended by officials. It was announced she held a sitting with law-enforcement representatives over the situation in Crimea and the measures aiming at preserving the region’s stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

She is already getting the attention from a lot of anime fanboys, and I bet that @senheiser must be one of them. 






Credit to Itachj

Natalia Poklonskaya by Itachj on deviantART

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackface

She is an average looking chick  Not attractive at all


----------



## khujliwal

She looks like fusion of Jennifer aniston and Jodie foster. Pretty.


----------



## Sankpal

I want I Want I want I want.......... She is good...................... waise apne liye to oi bhi chalegi


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Indos

blackface said:


> She is an average looking chick  Not attractive at all



A women with power indeed looks more attractive.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

khujliwal said:


> She looks like fusion of Jennifer aniston and Jodie foster. Pretty.



Jennifer Aniston looks absolutely ugly. No, horrible is the word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Moar pics from ta intahweb:






My favorite :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gaber



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ExtraOdinary

blackface said:


> She is an average looking chick  Not attractive at all


I demand negative rating for this post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

ExtraOdinary said:


> I demand negative rating for this post


yeah, me too...she is awesome....and i love Russians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

maa sadkay.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dron.ru




----------



## Raphael

What enhances her look is the way she carries herself, so regal and stately.


----------



## senheiser

blackface said:


> She is an average looking chick  Not attractive at all


you seem to prefer men i suppose


----------



## blackface

senheiser said:


> you seem to like men i suppose



she is average looking or is that the best russia can offer?


----------



## senheiser

blackface said:


> she is average looking or is that the best russia can offer?


shes average for a russian, youre from brazil so you seem to like bumba bumba and other degenerate twerking style women. But thats not our taste of women in russia or east asia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaber

blackface said:


> she is average looking or is that the best russia can offer?


Guess i need to create a new thread, Russian girls vs blablabla girls, who are prettier....


----------



## hussain0216

You people have low standards

She is average

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

blackface said:


> She is an average looking chick  Not attractive at all


DUDE PLS


----------



## DV RULES

blackface said:


> He called Brazilian women degenerate and bumba bumba. I merely responded in similar fashion. Is racism against Brazilians encouraged here? Even a few days back some chinese called us monkeys and no action was taken against me but when I replied, I'm the bad guy. It seems Brazilians are not considered humans and deserve racism



Respect for people didn't require political or general background however individual's interests has no business to common respect. *If you found any member ranting or loose conversation than you have option to report *and reciprocal reply may give negative rating to your presence in community..


----------



## DV RULES

Gaber said:


> March 13 deputies of the Supreme Council of Crimea approved the 33-year-old Sexy Natalia Poklonskaya as prosecutor of Crimea
> 
> Prior to his appointment Poklonskaya served as chief prosecutor of a department of the Main Department of the Attorney General in Simferopol.
> 
> Immediately after the appointment of Ms. Poklonskaya gave a press conference broadcast STRC “Crimea”, where, in particular, called the Kiev authorities “devils from the ashes.”
> 
> Geprokuratura Ukraine has accused his former employee of complicity in actions aimed at the seizure of state power, and started her criminal case.
> 
> *Also add that the prosecutor of the Crimea – a passionate social networks. Photo from its pages in social networks have spread all over the Internet and became a hit.*
> 
> Simferopol. Natalia Poklonskaya has officially taken office as the new Prosecutor General of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea, the Crimean news edition of Comments.ua reported.
> 
> Ms Poklonskaya was introduced by Sergey Aksyonov, Chairman of the Council of Ministers of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea, at a ceremony attended by officials. It was announced she held a sitting with law-enforcement representatives over the situation in Crimea and the measures aiming at preserving the region’s stability.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21744
> View attachment 21745
> View attachment 21746
> View attachment 21747



What she is doing in personal or social life has no damn business to her official duties, it doesn't means only 60 year old life expired ladies or males are suitable for this job.


----------



## Jf Thunder

WTF? All of the perverts (except me) have gathered here


----------



## T-123456

senheiser said:


> are you drunk? Russia is twice richer than your dirt poor third world country if some prostitutes itself then its you.
> 
> GDP per capita, PPP (current international $) | Data | Graph
> 
> Brazilian are the most degenerate women in the world, your culture openly celebrates twerking in the Brazilian carnival and other shit. Russian women have the perception being hot and cute everyone knows this as fact.
> 
> 
> 
> its not needed Russia won


The only subject on which i agree with you(Russian women).


----------



## godofwar

I think beauty is a function of personal opinion.
I personally prefer petite ladies to big booties.
But to each his own


----------



## T-123456

blackface said:


> The whole world agrees that Brazilian women are the most beautiful in the world, whether in face or body. If I started posting pictures here, I would get in trouble with the mods . Russian women are too pale and their bodies are child like.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you haven't seen Brazilian women


I have been to 41 countries in the world,including Brazil.
No woman is like the Russian woman!


----------



## blackface

senheiser said:


> yeah like i said because your women are degenerate and can only express themselves with their butt thats why you cant post pictures of them. Brazilian women being hot is made up by american liberal media because youre mixed with africans, latins and other. They love diversity so they celebrate brazilian women but ask the other side of the world in asia and maybe some of europe they will say you a different opinion



That diversity is what makes Brazilian women so attractive. Why would I care what Asians think?


----------



## madooxno9

@blackface Please don't write all these crap about others , I was not expecting this from you . Man , i know Brazilians are not what that guy said , and yes this girl is not the best . 

@Russians brothers , For me as an outsider i have been with russian girl and brazilian too , i can vouch from my personal experience that both are world apart . 

Russian girls are open mined but at the same time conservative . They very beautiful and shy . Very helpful indeed. 

Brazilian girl i meet was open minded too but not that conservative. But she was very determined , ambitious . Girl was shy and beautiful but totally a different class . She is very polite and elegant. 

Both are just different class and are still known world over for their beauty. 

Spread Love my boys not hate


----------



## T-123456

blackface said:


> Random Brazilian women: get on my level son


Its not just about looks,the whole package.
I have seen real Brasilian beauties.


----------



## blackface

madooxno9 said:


> @blackface Please don't write all these crap about others , I was not expecting this from you . Man , i know Brazilians are not what that guy said , and yes this girl is not the best .
> 
> @Russians brothers , For me as an outsider i have been with russian girl and brazilian too , i can vouch from my personal experience that both are world apart .
> 
> Russian girls are open mined but at the same time conservative . They very beautiful and shy . Very helpful indeed.
> 
> Brazilian girl i meet was open minded too but not that conservative. But she was very determined , ambitious . Girl was shy and beautiful but totally a different class . She is very polite and elegant.
> 
> Both are just different class and are still known world over for their beauty.
> 
> Spread Love my boys not hate



Relax, at this point we're just arguing about which country has hotter women. No big deal


----------



## madooxno9

blackface said:


> Relax, at this point we're just arguing about which country has hotter women. No big deal



Both have them , but if being Hot also includes wearing super mini dresses and bikinis , then Brazil has more Hot women 

But i don't know how you see it , ? What's hot for you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

blackface said:


> Relax, at this point we're just arguing about which country has hotter women. No big deal


Our national team didnt qualify,i would have been there for the World Cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senheiser

madooxno9 said:


> @senheiser
> 
> Dude these are abnormal pictures, man is this what you could find from million Hot pictures of Russian girls


no its just my personal favorite, this girl has a huge cult following you wont find such a following for brazilian girls


----------



## KingMamba

Gaber said:


> March 13 deputies of the Supreme Council of Crimea approved the 33-year-old Sexy Natalia Poklonskaya as prosecutor of Crimea
> 
> Prior to his appointm
> ent Poklonskaya served as chief
> prosecutor of a department of the Main Department of the Attorney General in Simferopol.
> 
> Immediately after the appointment of Ms. Poklonskaya gave a press conference broadcast STRC “Crimea”, where, in particular, called the Kiev authorities “devils from the ashes.”
> 
> Geprokuratura Ukraine has accused his former employee of complicity in actions aimed at the seizure of state power, and started her criminal case.
> 
> Also add that the prosecutor of the Crimea – a passionate social networks. Photo from its pages in social networks have spread all over the Internet and became a hit.
> 
> Simferopol. Natalia Poklonskaya has officially taken office as the new Prosecutor General of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea, the Crimean news edition of Comments.ua reported.
> 
> Ms Poklonskaya was introduced by Sergey Aksyonov, Chairman of the Council of Ministers of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea, at a ceremony attended by officials. It was announced she held a sitting with law-enforcement representatives over the situation in Crimea and the measures aiming at preserving the region’s stability.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21744
> View attachment 21745
> View attachment 21746
> View attachment 21747



Damn she can prosecute me anytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackface

madooxno9 said:


> Both have them , but if being Hot also includes wearing super mini dresses and bikinis , then Brazil has more Hot women
> 
> But i don't know how you see it , ? What's hot for you ?


Brazilian women are very feminine and like to look good and attractive. Nothing wrong with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madooxno9

blackface said:


> Brazilian women are very feminine and like to look good and attractive. Nothing wrong with that.



Bro i suggest you to delete some nude pictures , as it might get you infraction .


----------



## KingMamba

@blackface I agree with you about Brazilian girls my ex few years ago was Brazilian beautiful booties.  Russians girls are really cute but Brazilians just different level. In fact I find Polish girls more cute than Russians as well. 

Only Colombian girls are more beautiful than Brazilians though IMO.


----------



## madooxno9

KingMamba said:


> @blackface I agree with you about Brazilian girls my ex few years ago was Brazilian beautiful booties.  Russians girls are really cute but Brazilians just different level. In fact I find Polish girls more cute than Russians as well.
> 
> Only Colombian girls are more beautiful than Brazilians though IMO.



Polish , are you serious ? You need to bring you *** in here and then to Moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

madooxno9 said:


> Polish , are you serious ? You need to bring you *** in here and then to Moscow.



My first crush was Polish in second grade lol I was in love with her, it didn't end well but left me with a soft spot for Polish girls. 

Russians girls around here do not have a good reputation, I get the vibe Russians girls in Russia are much more respectable than their American Russian counterparts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackface

KingMamba said:


> @blackface I agree with you about Brazilian girls my ex few years ago was Brazilian beautiful booties.  Russians girls are really cute but Brazilians just different level. In fact I find Polish girls more cute than Russians as well.
> 
> Only Colombian girls are more beautiful than Brazilians though IMO.


Haha nice man congrats on getting a Brazilian girl  And yeah, many colombian girls are beautiful too as are other south americans except maybe Bolivia and Peru . But for me, none can compare to the beauty of a Brazilian woman. Maybe I'm biased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

blackface said:


> He called Brazilian women degenerate and bumba bumba. I merely responded in similar fashion. Is racism against Brazilians encouraged here? Even a few days back some chinese called us monkeys and no action was taken against him but when I replied, I'm the bad guy. It seems Brazilians are not considered humans and deserve racism



Not true man just report instead of responding, I think you are the only Brazilian here though you are just underrepresented lol.


----------



## danger007

is there any escort service available from her?


----------



## madooxno9

KingMamba said:


> My first crush was Poli





KingMamba said:


> Not true man just report instead of responding, I think you are the only Brazilian here though you are just underrepresented lol.



There is one more Brazilian. And i tell you these soft spot never dies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

blackface said:


> Haha nice man congrats on getting a Brazilian girl  And yeah, many colombian girls are beautiful too as are other south americans except maybe Bolivia and Peru . But for me, none can compare to the beauty of a Brazilian woman. Maybe I'm biased.



Yeah lol thanks we are still cool , lol I never seen Bolivians or Peruvian girls around here. Most of my friends are Hispanic including my two best friends who are Ecuas, I have seen girls from Brazil, Columbia, Mexico, Guatemala, Ecua, Puerto Rico, Dominican, and Venezuela. Nah you just have not seen as variety as someone from NY like me would.


----------



## Evil Flare

Please Close this thread ..


----------



## Indos

We have many viewer from google search engine...since many are looking that girl in the internet, and PDF post is the second page at Google SE. Behave properly....I wonder why this guys are comparing their women here.....


----------



## Gaber

Well, at least this thread makes PDF visitors increased....


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## blackface

KingMamba said:


> Yeah lol thanks we are still cool , lol I never seen Bolivians or Peruvian girls around here. Most of my friends are Hispanic including my two best friends who are Ecuas, I have seen girls from Brazil, Columbia, Mexico, Guatemala, Ecua, Puerto Rico, Dominican, and Venezuela. Nah you just have not seen as variety as someone from NY like me would.



There are not many people from South America in canada. Colombian girls I know well . Others are decent and Bolivians are kinda strange looking 
The only problem with Brazilian women is that they can be bat shit crazy . They are feminine but no pushovers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Tatiana Kampinski?


----------



## atatwolf

oh my gosh...

invade me.......

I will put my pants down and my hands up!


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

blackface said:


> she is average looking or is that the best russia can offer?



Some random Russian women that I personally find better than looking than her.

Do I have a good taste?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

madooxno9 said:


> @blackface Please don't write all these crap about others , I was not expecting this from you . Man , i know Brazilians are not what that guy said , and yes this girl is not the best .
> 
> @Russians brothers , For me as an outsider i have been with russian girl and brazilian too , i can vouch from my personal experience that both are world apart .
> 
> Russian girls are open mined but at the same time conservative . They very beautiful and shy . Very helpful indeed.
> 
> Brazilian girl i meet was open minded too but not that conservative. But she was very determined , ambitious . Girl was shy and beautiful but totally a different class . She is very polite and elegant.
> 
> Both are just different class and are still known world over for their beauty.
> 
> Spread Love my boys not hate



Well, I love conservative more rather than the one that not conservative. Natalia is beautiful in my mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

I'd hit it.


----------



## madooxno9

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Some random Russian women that I personally find better than looking than her.
> 
> Do I have a good taste?




By your first pick i guess u are into Milf  But the second pick contradicts the former and second one is cute as hell 

All in all , you do have a good taste

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

I hate blondes, but I can make an exception for this one.


----------



## blackface

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Some random Russian women that I personally find better than looking than her.
> 
> Do I have a good taste?



Too old. But that's a typical face in Russians and I am not particularly attracted to that kind of beauty.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

madooxno9 said:


> By your first pick i guess u are into Milf  But the second pick contradicts the former and second one is cute as hell
> 
> All in all , you do have a good taste



I said that I found them good looking, but it doesn't mean that I fell in love with them.

Maybe I used the wrong words, and I should say that do I have a good perception of beauty instead?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

madooxno9 said:


> Bro i suggest you to delete some nude pictures , as it might get you infraction .



May you be cursed for eternity..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

